# Topic Reply Notification Email



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

I've just received an Topic Reply Notification email for a Thread I haven't posted in!

Any explanation for this guys? :?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I've just received an Topic Reply Notification email for a Thread I haven't posted in!
> 
> Any explanation for this guys? :?
> 
> ...


Interesting, what topic was it?


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Interesting, what topic was it?


it was this one:

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=135668

Alan W


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Seeing as my other topic got locked! Ive had to continue my gripe here! Hopefully without Private Prozac getting involved! (he's become more of a nuisance than he was when it was funny!)

a new record today!

I was PM'd by GKC5 on Today, 16:34

and received a notification email about it at

17:50

nearly an hour and half waiting for a notification!

Is this something thats going to get sorted?


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Doubt you'll get a reply T7 BNW.

I've been waiting 2 weeks for some news and nobody has had the courtesy to reply further. 

Alan W


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Give Jae an email or PM. He is the only one who has control over this issue.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I would PM him, but he wont get the notification for a couple of hours, so no point!


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Give Jae an email or PM. He is the only one who has control over this issue.


Thanks for the advice.  Will do.

Alan W

Edit: 'pm' now sent to Jae.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Alan W,

Without being able to replicate your issue, I cannot offer a reason for your particular situation. I'm not aware of this happening before.

As for topic reply notification, the mail server will be moved in the coming weeks to a new location. The issue rate is throttled so as not to nail the mail server. It sends out '0000s of mails every day in the form of topic and PM notifications, and these are qued in order. We'll be installing a new Mail Server application that should be able to cope better with issuing the emails and getting them sent out.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Many thanks for your reply Jae. 

Definitely a strange one then! :?

Alan W


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just a note to say, it looks like Jae has fixed the PM notification speed... I get mine within 10 mins now 

Good one Jae

Paul


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

agreed, Today they have seemed to be much quicker!


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

I have received a dozen pm's and numerous replies to a Thread in the 'For Sale' section this evening without getting one email Notification of these!

Alan W


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I have received a dozen pm's and numerous replies to a Thread in the 'For Sale' section this evening without getting one email Notification of these!
> 
> Alan W


Hi Alan, these should be coming through within 10 mins of the PM, is this not happening for you?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think the mail server needs a wind up, don't think I've had any emails from here all evening.

I'll let Jae know.

Nick


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Alan W said:
> 
> 
> > I have received a dozen pm's and numerous replies to a Thread in the 'For Sale' section this evening without getting one email Notification of these!
> ...


Hi Nick,

In answer to your qusetion, No.

However, 23 emails finally came through all together at 01:15 AM! 

Alan W


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I got quite a load through just after 1am also, so either Jae gave it a kick or it just decided it was time to get back to working again.

Nick


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Right,

We have a new email server which should certainly speed up things for Notifications. Its separate to the TT Forum server.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Jae said:


> Right,
> 
> We have a new email server which should certainly speed up things for Notifications. Its separate to the TT Forum server.
> 
> ...


3 mins for topic reply


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Great stuff


----------

